# MINI Cooper R56 - Chilli Red



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

So the better half was away on a girly holiday for a week so I took advantage to give her car the works after starting to wash it I couldn't help but get the DA out.

So you have seen a dirty car and as this wasn't strictly planned you know the processes.

Product List - In no particular order
Orchard Autocare (OA) - Citrus Preclean
OA - Bramley Bubble
OA - Wheel Cleanse 
OA - Tar Cleanse 
OA - All Purpose Cleaner 
Bilt Hamber Soft Clay
OA - Iron Cleanse 
Das6 Pro DA Polisher
Megs 105
Megs 205
Green and White Hexlogic Pads (Normal and Spot pads) 
OA - Speed Seal
OA - Perfection
Nielsen Super-a-sheen dressing 
OA - Glitz 
OA - Perfection Polish
OA - Glass Cleanse
OA - Luminos
IPA 
OA - Super Hydrophobic Glass Coating 
OA - Hydrophobe

A few days after the detail including some heavy rainfall:









Early morning after a good bit of rain during the night - Look at that beading!!



















Finally taking the time to mask around delicate areas preventing polish getting everywhere makes all the difference and probably saves time in the long run, I still am finding marks where I took the gamble maybe a year ago with white polish marks on the black trim. A little tip picked up from Rollo at OCD-NI is to use some CIF on a makeup pad or a pencil eraser brings it off no probs.

The car is in no way perfect but a huge improvement on its former state, hugely satisfying. Not only detailed it for the missus coming home but seen the state of the front tyres and changed them also 

Next up is the engine bay which is quite dusty mostly and a good hoover inside before topping up the already existing protection on the plastics using OA Interior Wizard

Any comments and criticism welcomed....


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

LOVE the beading shots. Especially the trim and mirrors!!


----------



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

The base trim is the Nielsen stuff and the mirror trim is speed seal, love the fact it dresses plastics as well as the paint therefore you save time on masking again. If i'm honest I have my heart set on buying gtechniq c4 for the trim as I'm constantly dressing it!


----------



## Barney Boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Looking good.Just done my Mini with C4 this morning for the first time as like you i am constantly dressing it.


----------



## MINIMark (Aug 18, 2012)

Looking brand new! Worth some brownie points :thumb:


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Deep glossy reds, love them!! Nice beading as well :thumb:


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

Very nice, great beading 

What sort of power does the Diesel engine kick out?


----------



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

gatman said:


> Very nice, great beading
> 
> What sort of power does the Diesel engine kick out?


The Dooper puts out 110hp - the 2.0 Cooper S Diesel kicks out 143hp I think. Bear in mind this is the PSA engined dooper (2008) newer ones have a BMW 1.6 diesel engine which dont return the same mpg and burn a bit of oil but nothing over the top


----------

